# How much grain do YOU give.



## GoldenSeal (Sep 14, 2010)

I was wondering how much grain you all give ( per cup) for Nubians.
Does ( bred, milking, dry)
Doe kids
Bucks
Buck kids
Wethers (adult, kids)

Thanks.


----------



## GoldenSeal (Sep 14, 2010)

What no one feeds grain here or something??


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

I dont have nubians, so I could only tell you what I feed my Alpines


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Depending on what everyone is feeding, this is going to vary. My 2 Boer/Nubian crosses who are being milked get 4 cups twice a day. Yes, they are overconditioned.
Ideally you are suppose to weigh feed, weigh milk & feed accordingly. Someone else will be able to tell you what that ratio is.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

My Nigies that are still in milk get 1/2 cup twice daily while I milk them.. They are still pretty fat though...! They also get alfalfa twice daily... Little piggies!


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

The only thing I can tell you is what I fed my Saanen last Spring.

4 cups 18% grain with BOSS
1/2 cup Calf Manna
Also had CHAFFHAYE alfalfa that she liked on and off.

That was twice a day being milked once a day to twice a day. She was under conditioned and probably could have been fed more or put on alfalfa hay and she would have probably faired better. Or pellets but she wouldn't eat them.


----------



## potentialfarm (Apr 11, 2011)

Hmmm...I give them too much grain according to what (I "read") everyone else seems to give them. That's why I didn't chime in on your post until you re-posted :wink: 
I have had goats (PB Nubians) for 4 years, but only milking for 2 years. During the summer months, my girls in milk  are in what I consider the best "goat pasture" ever. They have an amazing choice of pine, fir, maple, alder saplings, ferns, etc., etc.... They each still get at least 5-6 cups of grain 2x/day, while  I'm milking 2x/day. At kidding time, and for a few weeks after kidding, they get a very nicely filled 2 quart scoop each (2X/day). I feel that this is A LOT of grain, according to what I'm reading that everyone else seems to be doing. It really depends on the doe. Some of them hold weight better than others. I have 2 does that give the same amount of milk per day, yet one seems to require more grain. Why? They are all so different! I think that's why this was a difficult question to answer. Oh, and none of my girls are "over-conditioned"! At least not the goats! Now, the breeder sows are another story... 

The 1 year-old wether I sold this year was still getting 1 cup grain 2X/day. They didn't have good pasture at the moment, I was questioning the quality of the hay I had, and it made him really happy.  Oh, and he wasn't "fat" in the least ~ also never had "UC" problems...

2 YR. old buck: 2-3 cups/ 2X day in winter, 1-2 cups 2X day in summer.

Current pen of 3 bucklings: 2 PB Nubian ( 4 & 5 month olds), 1 PB Boer (6 month old), share a FULL 2-quart scoop of grain 1x/day.

All the goats have free-choice minerals, and the "in milk" girls each get about 1/4 cup of Black Oil Sunflower Seeds/day.

I think that "required" grain has a lot to do with pasture/hay quality for part of the year, but for those of us in the more extreme climate zones, it just makes sense that any creature will require more calories/fat/protein intake during extreme temperatures. I know I do! :greengrin: 
Sorry to make this so long, but have to add (since we're talking about Nubians): That's with the does putting out 3/4-1 gallon per day. Lots of butterfat!!! :wink:


----------



## GoldenSeal (Sep 14, 2010)

Thank you! I am currently feeding my doe kids around 2 cups a day and no one is in milk so I'm not feeding the does grain at the moment. They are in electric netting that is moved at least twice a week and the pasture is full of willow and clover. My does are fat because of it. I just wanted to give my doe kids an extra boost as I feel they are leggin behind a bit because I had to wean them at around 3 months. Now when I milk I was giving them 3 cups of grain twice a day and I had a mixture of 2 parts (equal mixture of oats, barley, and corn), 2 parts BOSS, 2 parts 16% dairy ration, and 1 part calf manna. I babe no ida if this is to much or what but so far no problems.. 

Anyone have any critques of this?

Oh they also get really good alfalfa hay. This year I'm buying second cut (we never get more than second cut around here) alfalfa (100%) and second cut grass (our grass is usually brome/timothy) and mixing the two together.


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

Does in milk~4 ~5 cups per milking depending on condition/ production
Doeling, adult wether and buckling~1 cup 2X a day

I dont currently have any dry does. I only raise nubians

I feed cobb/purina goat chow topped with boss, alfalfa, and pasture of dry grasses right now.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Does in milk are getting 2 lbs. of grain daily. My mix is fluffy so this fills a 2 quart scoop.
Everyone else gets no grain...they get alfalfa pellets and beet pulp free choice.
I mix rolled oats, rolled barley, soy pellets, canola meal, and a prebiotic, probiotic, mineral pack. During the winter I may add some corn if they need the heat from it.


----------



## SweetSaanens (Mar 6, 2011)

Saanen in milk get 2 cups twice daily + 1 apple if they are fast eaters
Nigerians in milk get 1 cup twice daily + 1/2 apple if the are fast eaters
Growing Saanens get 2 cups one daily
Growing Nigerians get 1 cup once daily
Pregnant Saanens get 2 cups once daily 
Pregnant Nigerians get 1 cup once daily

Free choice hay and fresh browse/pasture daily (if their pasture is empty or very short this means they get walked until they can be moved)


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Dry does...no grain, freechoice browse, minerals , alfalfa mix hay plus a handful of crushed alfalfa /timothy cubes.
Does in milk... 2 cups of my feed mix( 50# 18% goat feed, 10# BOSS, 10# Calf Manna) plus 1 cup alfalfa pellets twice a day....each doe gives different amounts in milk and each keeps condition with this amount.
Boys get 1 cup feed mix plus crushed hay cubes, once a day plus freechoice browse , minerals and alfalfa mixed hay
Pregnant does get 1 cup grain mix 1x a day from day 60 to day 120 then 1/2 cup til they deliver
This is for Nigerians


----------



## EstellaMA (Feb 4, 2011)

I don't weigh or know how many cups, but I use a soup can for a scoop, I think just over a cup per scoop. One scoop alfalfa pellets, 1 scoop goat chow, once a day. I double it for in milk. The get free choice orchard grass or timothy or local grass hay, baking soda and minerals. Then whatever browse they find in the pasture. I have nubian, nubian/lamancha, nubian/lamancha/alpine and oberhasli that seem good on the amount. My pygmy gets rather wide even though I fill her scoops a little less. Buck gets one can of goat chow a couple times a week and a handful of alfalfa pellets a couple times a week, along with the free choice stuffs and browse, he's nigerian dwarf.


----------

